# Early Thursday Edition !!!



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2021)

So the new CEO decides it's time to rid the company of slackers.
On a tour of the facilities, he notices a guy leaning against a wall. The room was full of workers. Seeing a chance to show he meant business, he says to the guy, 'How much money do you make a week?'
A little surprised, the young man says, 'I make $400. Why?'
The CEO says, 'Wait right here.' He walks back to his office and comes back in two minutes. He hands the guy $1,600 in cash and says, 'Here's four weeks' pay. Now get out and don't come back!'
Feeling like a boss now, the CEO looks around and says, 'Does anyone want to tell me what that goofball’s job was around here?'
From across the room, a voice says, 'Pizza delivery guy from Domino's.'


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 30, 2021)

Lol, good assortment! "It's The Law"


----------



## robrpb (Sep 30, 2021)

Some good ones Ray. I couldn't stop laughing at the woman blowing up the baloon.

Rob


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 30, 2021)

Good ones RAY and thank for sharing a laugh  !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 30, 2021)

That was good! Thanks for the laughs!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks Ray! I loved em all!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2021)

Fun stuff...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Fun stuff...JJ



If it cheers you up a bit I like like, sounds like you're on the mend Jimmy, God bless! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 30, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> If it cheers you up a bit I like like, sounds like you're on the mend Jimmy, God bless! RAY


A response from 

 chef jimmyj
  is even better than the jokes! 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good ones Ray!  I knew something had been lacking lately, now I know what it is, lol.  I especially like the Shirt " I've had enough to deal with today without having to make our death look like an accident."
Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2021)

LOL---More Good-uns!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2021)

Whole whack of good ones, Ray.  Love the "6 o'clock news"--truth in humor.
Gary


----------

